# Should I go for MSc CS or MSc IT?



## zegulas (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello friends, 
  I have just completed my BSc in CS. Now I would like to go for the Master's degree. But I am confused between MSc CS and MSc IT, Which one should I go for?


----------



## Garbage (Aug 3, 2010)

You should decide based on syllabus. Go for the course you find better in terms of syllabus.


----------



## zegulas (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey, a friend of mine told me that the CS syllabus has been updated starting this academic year 2010-11, does anyone know or provide link to the new syllabus for MSc CS..??


----------



## U_DAY (Sep 6, 2010)

MSc. focuses on improving your knowledge in computer field. The course is for those people who want gain in depth knowledge in computer field. This degree mainly focuses on the development of skills in software development, functional knowledge of computer science, internet communications, and network and database administration and also develops our expertise in programming. Well dint know much about Msc. IT. You can try searching for syllabus over here.


----------

